
Show HN: Find the visual center of your images - javierbyte
http://javier.xyz/visual-center/
======
lukeholder
Very cool, would be interesting to have this combined with a visual center for
face detection for the purpose of circular avatars.

------
kinduff
This is pretty cool. The average color calc for the background is a nice
touch.

Mind explaining what's happening in the background?

